# Breeders in New England



## NEnl (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm looking for help on finding/choosing a Golden breeder in New England. I would prefer to keep it to the states of ME, NH, MA, or upper CT. 

This would be our first "breeder" Golden for our family, so we are new to this!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

I was looking for the same thing when I lost my beloved golden, Cookie, and I found a great breeder, Julie Guay, at Brookshire Goldens. I went to visit her and she is very knowledgeable. Her place is impeccable and the dogs have great temperaments! She may still have some spots left on her litter since they are not yet born.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sure some members will give you some Breeder recommendaitons.

In the mean time, here is the link for the Golden Retriever Club of America and their Puppy Referral-you can do a search by Region or State.

Golden Retriever Club of America GRCA: The Official AKC National Breed Club

Puppy Referral-

Golden Retriever Puppies: GRCA Puppy Referral: Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) Find your Golden Retriever Pupppy Here

Best of luck in your search for your puppy.

Welcome to the forum-glad you've joined us.


----------



## NEnl (Oct 28, 2013)

I've found a few in Maine. Does anyone have any thoughts on SnowyPaw or France Family Goldens?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I believe Snowypaw has been discussed on here. Neither breeder appear to do anything other than breed their dogs. I prefer a breeder that competes either in obedience and or conformation. As with any breeder you want to make sure all 4 health clearances(hips, elbows, eyes done yearly, and heart) are done and ask to see proof. 
There are a lot of reputable breeders here in NE. Just take your time and choose carefully. What are you looking for in a dog? Are you an active family looking for a high energy dog or a more laid back dog?

Profile Goldens
Brookshire Goldens
Twin Beau D Goldens
Sunkissed Goldens
Yukon Goldens
Thornelea Goldens
Rainyday Goldens
There are a lot more these were off the top of my head. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Ditto what Riley's Mom wrote..


----------



## NEnl (Oct 28, 2013)

Riley's Mom said:


> There are a lot of reputable breeders here in NE. Just take your time and choose carefully. What are you looking for in a dog? Are you an active family looking for a high energy dog or a more laid back dog?


Thanks for the recommendations!

We are relatively active. We are looking for a loving, gentle but playful Golden for our family. Although we all want one, this is to aid my young son who has some medical issues. He responds so well to them and we also happen to love them. So, ideally - something half way between high energy and laid back!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I (SunKissed) am not planning another litter until late Winter / early Spring, but my stud dogs are active and if you would like referrals please feel free to contact me.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

SunKissed is Jordan's Grandbreeder  We love her !!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You can search the Golden Retriever Breeder database by state: http://www.goldenbreedersresource.o...=&lastname=&state=ME&country=%%&submit=submit

A good person in New England goldens is Cathy, even if she does not have a litter herself you can network: 

Woodwind Goldens
Cathy Guglielmo
West Springfield, MA USA 01089 
[email protected]
woodwindgoldens.blogspot.com 
413) 734-1510


RainyDay goldens is planning a litter, and they have such nice temperaments and all clearances, and have finished their AM CH titles.

There are so many excellent breeders, but ironically the less stellar ones can be the more marketed. 

Sandy Walton has a two week old litter in Maine under the Royal River Retrievers prefix in Yarmouth- all clearances GCH Jazzin's Final Jeapordy SDHF x Pembroke.

Sandra Walton
Yarmouth, ME USA 04096-6122 
[email protected]
207-807-0993

A good Maine breeder is Mary Therese:

Colonial Goldens
Maryterese Russo
Lebanon, ME USA 04027 
[email protected]
www.colonialgoldens.com


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> RainyDay goldens is planning a litter, and they have such nice temperaments and all clearances, and have finished their AM CH titles.


Yes, Indya would be one I would refer as well. She's repeating a lovely litter by our boy Spenser. She also has another litter planned to a ThorneLea boy. 
Rainyday Golden Retrievers


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

we used Yukon Goldens and she couldn't be more wonderful


----------



## NEnl (Oct 28, 2013)

Checking them all out! Thank you! 

I know that you pay for a healthy dog but $2300 feels high (from one place).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

NEnl said:


> Checking them all out! Thank you!
> 
> I know that you pay for a healthy dog but $2300 feels high (from one place).
> 
> ...


That is high! You should expect to pay between $1200-$1800.


----------



## mrsb28wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

SunGold said:


> That is high! You should expect to pay between $1200-$1800.



Four years later, what would you say to expect to pay now?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

mrsb28wolf said:


> Four years later, what would you say to expect to pay now?


I charge $2000, but I've seen up towards $2800 in the area.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, in Maine people are charging 3000K. I don't , but I also rarely have pups.


----------

